# JKD in NY



## Glycerine0160 (Nov 13, 2008)

I live in central jersey now. I am highly considering taking a law enforcement job for the NYPD (which would require me to change my residence to NY) before or after I get my bachelor's. anyway, my instincts made me look online at the jkd academies out there.
there is the new york martial arts academy in manhattan. 

I would imagine I'll be paying more than what I do now, but it has no limitations on attendance. (much like the one I go to now)
has anyone gone there?

someone from my the place I go to now mentioned this place called "progressive"  or progressive martial arts in queens, ny. he said it was really good and the sifu knew jkd, kali, silat etc and is certified by inosanto. however, I could not find a website to this place.

thoughts?


----------



## Emptyhand (Nov 13, 2008)

I have no clue of the geography of New York, but there is a Progressive Martial Arts in Fresh Meadows, NY.

Here are other listings for JKD in NY. Perhaps call some of them and see how close they are to where you will live?

http://www.martialartsny.com/queens/jkd.html

Good luck.


----------



## akatrk (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is the website you were looking for.

http://www.pmajkd.com/


----------



## Glycerine0160 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, that's the one.
Well if I do go NY

I'll probably like this progressive more. It's much smaller, 8 students per group and the sifu knows his weapons. My friend said he is in dog  brothers, which means he's one of the top stick users in the country. 

But I'll check a few out. Would rather go off my judgement than fully off someone else's.


thanks for the help.


----------

